
Australian Win 8 launch fails to mention business - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/26/windows-8-australian-launch/
======
Cbasedlifeform
One of my main UK clients has 1000 or so seats still running Win XP. I don't
think I'll live to see them running Win 8.

What is going to happen when there is a disconnect between what the enterprise
user uses at work (XP or 7 presumably) and the Modern UI the consumer gets at
home?

I think this is going to be MS's Waterloo... we'll see.

